# The plan for Phase 2



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Attached is Phase 2 of my layout. Someone was able to help me figure out it. Eventually I will have a grocery list for the track.

Some of the features:

It will contain a harbour with a shipping terminal, and a navy base. I am an ex navy sailor, so I would like to combine my naval experience on ships into my layout.

It has 2 loops circling the outer edge. 
In the future, the outer loop will raise over the harbour with a bridge that looks like the Quebec Bridge. It is an iconic train bridge for many reasons.
The inner loop will dive under the harbour into a tunnel after the section that goes to the shipping terminal.
There is a crossover track to each loop as well.

There will be 2 connections to the 1st layout, via the switches at the side, and by the flyover.

Although phase one is still having the terrain being laid out, Phase 2 will start this summer with the actual board being placed where it needs to be.


----------

